# will springtails crawl up on vivarium glass?



## Bryanmc1988

so will my springtails crawl up my vivarium glass? i have an open hole at the top lid and was wondering will they crawl out of it or will they just stay in the substrate?


----------



## mykoe817

They'll primary stay close to the substrate. It is inevitable to keep all bugs in. Use mite paper around your tanks and vacuum often.


----------



## Bryanmc1988

is mites bad? are they similar to bed bugs? also where can i get mite paper?


----------



## Aldross

Home improvements stores often sell it. 
Normally the highest I see my springtails is about an inch off the ground but my frogs make sure the don't get much higher then that


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

I think it`s doubtful they would crawl that far up, but if they do they won`t last long outside of a tank


----------



## Dev30ils

In my mint tank (where springtails are a little small to be a food item) I see springs everywhere including the screen where my vent is. If they do "escape" the tank you will never notice it.


----------



## VisionVoid

I've had springtails in all of my tanks and have never seen any come near to getting out even on tanks with obvious points of escape. Like the others said, even if they did get out, you'd never notice.


----------



## tubbee

The springtails might not get out but I am sure the fruit flies will..


----------



## Broseph

I rarely see springs out in the open near vents, but it's fun to follow those squiggly lines through the glass condensation to find mites wandering around. They go in and out through any and all holes.


----------



## Pumilo

Springtails can and will go anywhere in the viv that they wish to go. Most springtails require high humidity to survive. Therefore, there is little draw for them to leave their humid vivarium. If you have been in the hobby any length of time, it becomes obvious that springtails can manage to get into other tanks and cultures, so obviously some can and do get out and move into the viv next to them. That, however, is a short trip through a dry environment. 
Escapees would never survive your homes environment for any length of time. I doubt they could survive an hour or two.


----------



## GMQ

I need help just now basically all of them were on the glass trying to escape becouse a few escaped so now the rest are know wanting freedom too


----------

